# Saint Marys, PA- Sophie, F, LH



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10479037

Sophie is a long haired german shepherd. She was found as a stray, and had been shaved by the family that found her, due to some severe mats in her fur. Her fur is slowly growing back, and soon she'll be beautiful! She is friendly, and very social. She is up to date on her shots. She is looking for her 'forever' home. Will you be the one to take her home










Elk County Humane Society 
Saint Marys, PA 
814-834-3247


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Saint Marys, PA- Sophie, LH, F, GSD*

She is pleading for help! Beautiful.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Saint Marys, PA- Sophie, LH, F, GSD*

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Saint Marys, PA- Sophie, LH, F, GSD*

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Saint Marys, PA- Sophie, LH, F, GSD*

Still listed on PF.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Saint Marys, PA- Sophie, LH, F, GSD*

bump


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Saint Marys, PA- Sophie, LH, F, GSD*

bump...still in need


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Saint Marys, PA- Sophie, LH, F, GSD*

Sophie is still there..


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Saint Marys, PA- Sophie, LH, F, GSD*

She's kind of near Ruq, I think!

I've actually been to St. Mary's. There was a weird odor from a plant there...I think. (it was a while ago!)

She sounds like an easy dog! Pretty girl.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Saint Marys, PA- Sophie, LH, F, GSD*

Bump, little one!


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Saint Marys, PA- Sophie, LH, F, GSD*

UPSY DAISY, pretty girl!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Saint Marys, PA- Sophie, LH, F, GSD*

Bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Saint Marys, PA- Sophie, LH, F, GSD*

No interest in this pretty girl?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Saint Marys, PA- Sophie, LH, F, GSD*

Been there since 6/24 and this is a HS, think it should be moved to Non Urgent


----------

